
Inside Computer Stores of the 70s and 80s - rbanffy
https://www.pcmag.com/feature/338749/inside-computer-stores-of-the-70s-and-80s
======
8bitsrule
(U.S. POV:) There were very few 'computer stores' in the 1970s. Most people
who had one -knew exactly why- and -exactly which model- suited their needs.
And the address of the factory selling the kit.

"I have a question for you old timers out there: If you're old enough, what
are your memories of computer shopping in the 1980s?"

Up through the mid-80s, for most people a visit to the early 'computer store'
(selling mainly computers) meant visiting an empty store. Lots of time to gab
with the only salesperson. That could be great fun, if they actually knew
something about computers. They often were trying to sell machines you'd heard
of but never seen, outside of a magazine.

After the Commodore-64 came along (82-84, depending on the boonie you lived
in), the 'computer store' was usually a big-box retailer, into which kids
dragged their bewildered parents to show them what they wanted, and which
games were cool.

~~~
DrScump

      what are your memories of computer shopping in the 1980s?
    

In SV, before Fry's (the original Sunnyvale location, 2 moves ago) there were
small stores all around, mistky dealing in drives and peripherals.

There were two major local, free newspapers (mostly ads): Computer Currents
(biweekly) and MicroTimes (Monthly), each with dozens of small advertisers. I
bought my first hard drive (30MB!) at some San Mateo hole-in-the-wall. I got
my second from my sister's employee price when she worked at Seagate.

There was also a Heath/Zenith store on South Bascom.

------
chriselles
In the 1980’s(circa 1981-1984) each middle class mall had at least 1 non-
anchor store dedicated to personal computers, peripherals, and software.

I remember splitting my time in malls between bookstores and computer stores.

The first flight simulator software I recall seeing was in a mall computer
store approx 1982. Very vivid memory of the software box, with very optimistic
visuals and description of its capability.

In retrospect, the mall computer stores in the early 80’s seemed unfocused.
They didn’t seem to be targeting businesses, but they didn’t seem to be
targeting consumers effectively either.

Even with a father working in semicon, I recall my parents not being able to
articulate a compelling reason why to purchase a personal computer.

But they did anyway.

It felt very much like a “because it’s the future” rather than “because it can
do X”.

Our first family computer was a TRS-80 with magnetic cassette storage and
transfer.

I remember when Basic code was printed in magazines to re-type like a monkey
to play simple games.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Inside Computer Stores of the 80s: PCMag.

They weren't in print yet in the 70s.

